# Perdido Bay Gigging



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

Me and the wee one went the other night and stuck these. Still tea stained but we found a trick to see clear , any way we managed to stick 5 the biggest was about 23 1/2 inches (it's a 48 qt cooler) the rest were 17 - 19 inches. we missed two, but we are working on that (we ran over them ) I have a dark area directly in front of the boat. I think if I make a few mods I can fix this... Notice what happened to my fishergirl in the last picture..Who said you can't sleep in a Yak! :sleeping:


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job!!! I think that's the best I've seen out of a yak. The pics of your daughter are awesome. 

Hope you don't mind, using the PFF pic processor makes veiwing a lot easier.


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks sea capt.. I forgot that the pff attachment uploader dosent show pictures, I was gonna fix later Thanks..:bowdown


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Congrats! :clapI bet she had a blast. Those are some good ones! I like your set up. Never seen a yak fitted for floundering. The way these tides have been running it would be idea. The water probably isn?t going to get any better after this rain. You gotta let us know your secrete to see clear.oke<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

Light Temperature , Go down and shine a regular flashlight with an incandescent bulb at the water and note the brown stain that you can't see through (Like in my pictures)?? Then try an l.E.D. Flashlight you can see clearly? Now ask why?? Answer Light temperature. Our new bulbs have a temp around 6 thousand kelvin add a red filter and no reflection off of the suspended particulate.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Love the malibu....great kayak/setup an nice fish to


----------



## bulminnow (Oct 11, 2007)

Thats the first Yak I've ever seen set up for flounderin but what the heck it got the job done !!!! Nice mess of flatties !! Oh I would use that terminology for my lights too ,but thats why I take a set of young eye's with me (hee hee heee) my beer is not clear enough to see through it yet !! Any body know of a clear beer or the container ?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Very good job! She did look like she knew you had enough for dinner. I guess I need to stay off the beach and go out and give it a try. Some pretty good size flatties in those pics!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

I love that setup looks like she had a blast nice mess of fish


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice flounder, and loving the yak setup!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

now thats cute, nice fish, looks like a great time


----------

